# Foxtrot



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

BOOYA!!!


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

No problem reading it. Interesting timing as I was dreaming about being back in the USMC last night and I was back in communications security.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't have a status as I don't use Facebook, but I got it. As I'm sure will many forum members.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Sentry18 said:


> I don't have a status as I don't use Facebook, but I got it. As I'm sure will many forum members.


Same here.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm sure anyone with common sense and half a brain will get it.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Charlie Oscar Oscar Lima!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Perty straight forward. Grimm, most people just gonna go huh?! That be part a societies problem taday, they ain't got half a brain no more.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah, no FB here ether


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Grimm said:


> I'm sure anyone with common sense and half a brain will get it.


Well that counts out half of America.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

No place to post status but no problem understanding. A little rusty though


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

I had no problem understanding it, but no FB


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

LilRedHen said:


> I had no problem understanding it, but no FB


likewise... same here.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Me too, never had FB...


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

Surprised I figured that one out...


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

whiskey tango foxtrot


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Lima Charlie.


----------



## PopPop (Sep 14, 2010)

NovenmberOscarFoxtrotBravoHotelEchoRomeoEcho CharlieOscarOscarLima


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

NovenmberOscar PapaRomeoOscarBravo FoxtrotOscarRomeo MikeEcho


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

YAY!!! I got half a brain!!! =D


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

November Oscar Foxtrot Bravo


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

No facebook for me either, but what is BOOYA?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Maybe it's just been a long day for me (and it has) but what does this say?


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

It take some time, had to find my reading glasses.
But I think I got it.
But I have been on Facebook one time & forgot my pass word years ago, but the stocks are doing well.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

LincTex said:


> Maybe it's just been a long day for me (and it has) but what does this say?


*Where did you get this?*


----------

